
Ask HN: Mine cryptocurrencies for a personal usage? - cryptography
Have an old laptop and wonder if it is viable to mine cryptocurrencies (BTC&#x2F;BCH&#x2F;ETH&#x2F;XMR) just to pay for online services. Talking about $15-25 worth of cryptocurrencies a month. The sole purpose of the whole endeavor: privacy
======
wmf
You will get more like $5/month; I don't know how much privacy you can buy for
that amount but go for it.

